# 2nd time breeding



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all.

So this is my 2nd time breeding. My first successful spawn was back on dec and 30 of my fry has successfully reached into mature size. Though only few is actually sellable quality and some are deltas that has been given away, while the rest are culls. I'm trying out another spawn which is the pineapple one was from my last spawn and the white one which I purchased from a local pet store. I know I'm not suppose to breed betta fish from pet store, But I just adore him. For the fact that most people say that betta from pet store aren't breeding quality, they do a heck of a job of making them look like one.

Here's the pair's picture and a short clip of them will be uploaded soon! Enjoy =D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the main reason people say pet store bettas shouldn't be used is because there is no way to know their background. No way to know what genes they may carry other than the ones you can see. Also, they may be older than ideal breeding age.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Nevertheless, I wanna try it lol. 

Here's the link to the video btw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vfxgvSLRK4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you trying to keep the pineapple patterning?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

It is mostly a background/non-visable genes type thing. But you'll see most of what they carry in the spawn. 

Does that male have some yellow in him aswell, or it just my eyes still in sleep mode? I ask because I'm mulling over possible fry outcomes in my head xD


Anywho, ~tips her hat~ Good morning and best of luck to you. Did you keep a spawn log of your last spawn/do you have a link? I would love to maybe see some of the siblings of your girl.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

@Victor: if the fry will keep it, then I'll be a happy camper lol

@bambi: I sure do, you were actually subsribed to my 1st spawn. Here's the link to my 1st spawn. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89810

and for the female siblings I already sold them and here's the link to their pictures. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106434

And yes, the male do has some yellow coloring on him and a lil bit of white blue at the tip of his anal fin


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Hehe I kinda poofed for quite a while. xD Thank you.

And it's good he has yellow, it'll help you get some yellow fry. :3


Just looked at the siblings, I'm curious. If you bred for the dragon scaling why keep the girl who seems to shows what looks to be none? She gorgeous, don't get me wrong, I would have kept her aswell.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Hehe I kinda poofed for quite a while. xD Thank you.
> 
> And it's good he has yellow, it'll help you get some yellow fry. :3
> 
> ...


Cause she's the one that looked the best on the spawn. she has the dragon gene and so as the male right now, so there should also be some dragons as outcome


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

She is a lovely thing, I'm not normally a pineapple fan(the only ones I ever see "alive" are the VT's at walmart and...well alive is a very loose term for those :/).

Oooo, looking forward to the spawn more so now.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Bambi said:


> She is a lovely thing, I'm not normally a pineapple fan(the only ones I ever see "alive" are the VT's at walmart and...well alive is a very loose term for those :/).
> 
> Oooo, looking forward to the spawn more so now.


Thank you! I'm soo glad I found this boy too, can't wait for the fry aswell xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not all excited about the fact of him being a pet store fish, but....I'll be silently watching because with interest to see how this plays out. Since you have a plan for breeding them, I'm interested in this log.

Wow that female looks SO full of eggs shes ready to pop in the video! I also just love her nice wide dorsal.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I'm not all excited about the fact of him being a pet store fish, but....I'll be silently watching because with interest to see how this plays out. Since you have a plan for breeding them, I'm interested in this log.
> 
> Wow that female looks SO full of eggs shes ready to pop in the video! I also just love her nice wide dorsal.


Several people habe already disagreed to the fact that he's a pet store betta, and I am fully aware that there will be consequences. Like you, I want to see how this goes aswell.

Yeah she's really plump now but the male hasn't build his bubble nest yet and it's frustrating =(


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know how you feel 100%. I know breeders always say never worry if the male doesn't build a nest (even i say it), but when I don't see one, I get a little frustrated because usually they do build nests in sight of the female.

Just be careful and I can say I'm a bit anxious to see what genes come out of the spawn. Going to be REALLY interesting.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

As of now, there's like a lil blotch of bubble nest lol. It's a start. Yes deffinitely gonna be interesting!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just turn off the lights and cover the tank. That is the key as well as IAL (If you have any).

Try to keep all the lights off from the tank, and check on them once in the morning and once in the afternoon with little disturbance, you shall have a successful spawn in no time..

This advice was given by Karen Mac Auley herself!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

thats what I'm doing right now except that my IAL is just an extract.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah well either way, IAL is a must for me....I usually don't get a spawn without it When did you say you're going to introduce the pair?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

They have been introduce 2 days Ago lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh:lol:


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh:lol:


 
yeah, and as of now, there's just a huge bubble nest going on but still no eggs =(


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Yey I got eggs!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I knew you would have eggs sooner or later considering you said he had a nest up.

Some males are just really picky and have the "No, wait, I'm not done yet" moods when they are going nest crazy.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

@creat: IKR

@BL: lol tell me about it, I thought they were never gonna do it


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

My eggs hatched and I can see tails! I'm a happy camper now.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations!!! I'm still trying mix and match to find which pair will spawn for me.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks tpocicat! Ooh how exciting, let us know when you decided!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Fasht said:


> Thanks tpocicat! Ooh how exciting, let us know when you decided!


Thanks I will.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

So, the fry are a week old now and I just discovered that they develop either ick or velvet. What I did was I added a tablespoon of AQ salt, raised the temp to 84F, Siphoned the bottom of the tank and added more water and stress coat solution. Anyone else have an insight as to what else I could do?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a outbreak once what your doing helped mine. But the new maracide with bio spheres I used on half dose worked amazing and cleared the rest up who werent helped.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147322 is it this?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's some pics of the fry, they're 10 days old. As far as the ick problem, some of them still has them and some cleared up, hopefully in a few days they all go away. I haven't lost any fry due to the outbreak either which is good.

I couldn't find my macro lens so the pictures aren't that good, but enjoy!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So many light babies! It will be interesting to see how many of them actually are light like their father once their color comes in.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of them are white and some have specks. I guess the one that has specks are gonna be dragons.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

My blue spawn is the same he as yours! How big are they right now?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

@victor: they're about 2-3 milimeters right now


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome and you even converted the measurements to metric! Mine are about 0.5 cm.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

lol, I didn't convert, it's just that that's what we use lol


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

:0 I thought they use imperial in the states. Guess I was wrong lol


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol dunno, I might be wrong xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes we use imperial here in the states, but Milimeters are smaller than centimeters and since they are too small to be a centimeter, we use milimeter...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

VictorP said:


> :0 I thought they use imperial in the states. Guess I was wrong lol


Congress voted sometime in the 18 hundreds I think to convert over to the metric system.

some things are just a hard change.....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. Also it isn't going to change as long as teachers are teaching kids inches, feet, ect


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

So back to my fry! lol, the ick/velvet has cleared up and hopefully it stays that way. Last night though when I was adding water to the tank with the dripping method, the tube from the clean water slip off the bucket and my tank water dripped off. I'd say that there was only 20% left. I panicked and though that my fry got siphoned out from the tank. Luckily I didnt see any on the floor, but it made such a huge mess ugh.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

So I had a mini mosquito farm outside that I had been brewing (wasn't really expecting that I would get any) and I had to check it out. There was like a whole bunch of them that have been waiting for me to harvest. I fed them to my bettas and they all went crzazy over them, it was hilarious. Can't wait for my fry to get bigger so I can feed them those.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My bettas get so excited when I feed them mosquito larvae, they flare while eating.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG one of my fry is being savage already. I was cleaning the tank and I noticed that one of them has something in their mouth. I look closely and it spit it out, then I noticed that it was a fry (not sure if it was already dead or that fry killed it) I feel so bad and they're only 2 weeks old =(


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had that happen too. I assumed the fry was already dead when the bigger one attemped to eat it.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm interested to see how things turn out. 
Beautiful fish.


----------

